# Herniated belly button



## stano40 (Apr 12, 2011)

Our 4 day old doeling looks like her belly button is herniated.  Is this a concern or will it go away eventually.

bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 12, 2011)

Can you pop it back in? Depending on how big the hole is, it may go away on its own. Otherwise, you may want to devise a wrap so that it stays inside.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 12, 2011)

Listen to Karen.  She helped me with my doeling last year.  It eventually stayed in, I kept pushing it in.  I was in the process of making a hernia belt with K's help when my doeling kept popping out of the wraps but after a few days it just stayed in....when I went out with help and duct tape it was in.  I think it got scared when it heard about the duct tape and decided to behave itself.

The doeling is now pregnant so I am still watching it closely but so far, so good.  She is due May 14.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 12, 2011)

Make sure it's a hernia, and not an infection...

Otherwise, good advice above.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 13, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Make sure it's a hernia, and not an infection...
> 
> Otherwise, good advice above.


X2


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> helmstead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3x! Great advice...and good luck..hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 13, 2011)

Could be what's known as an 'incomplete closure of the umbilical ring' if what you're seeing is basically a stump of umbi cord..  I had this happen to a buckling last year..  He was born with a GINORMOUS cord -- like, about as big around as my pinky -- and all I had to dip it in was 1% gentle iodine..  Didn't dry it out quickly enough, so the end dried all the way up to about 3/4" from the belly....then it just stopped drying.  And then it started making what looked to me like new skin, which wasn't what I wanted to see.

What I ended up doing was finding 7% iodine, then I cut an 'x' in the umbie nugget with a pocketknife and forced iodine *into* the nugget with a syringe..  No needle -- just the syringe.

He didn't like it very much at all, but you'd better bygolly believe his umbilical ring closed after that!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 13, 2011)

................


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2011)

My daughter had a belly button hernia, and we pushed in the hernia and taped a penny over it, and waited for the hole to grow shut, If it didn't grow shut, then we were set up for an appointment with the surgeon. 

I think you could do something similar,  with the goat.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 13, 2011)

....................


----------



## stano40 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advise.  The doeling with the belly button problem has popped back in.

I remember my mother once mentioning the penny advise to another mother with that problem with her newborn baby.

bob


----------

